# 220v Bosch router?



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi everyone
I've been gone for awhile - haven't access to my shop, so have been off the list for a few months.

I am looking to get a new router, and I quite like the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
But where I live (SEAsia), we're on 220v...

Does this router come in 220v? I can't seem to find it listed on Bosch's Asia or Australia catalogs.

Thanks for any help.
devildog


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It would be very rare for any US sold powered hand tool to be designed to handle anything but 120 volt.

However, that does not mean that you cannot purchase and use those tools in your country. There should be a plentiful supple of "step down" transformers available for you to purchase. US servicemen use these when they are stationed in areas such as yours where the electronic and electrical equipment they brought with them would be damaged by the local electrical supply.

Go to an electrical supply house in your area and ask if they sell them or can direct you where to go.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here is the router you are looking for 220V*

http://www.cornwelltools.com/webcat/products.php?product=BOS0601617161-%252d-1617-220V-Router-Motor

and here:http://www.internationaltool.com/220-Volt-Tools/220V-Routers-Planers.aspx
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks George and Bill!

Youch! Int'l Tools lists it for $427... steep! Don't even wanna think about the shipping...
Is there any problems with running a 120v unit via step-down transformer? besides the risk of forgetting and plugging it in directly to 220v?

anyone live where there is 220v? do they sell this unit in 220v cheaper than US$427? As I mentioned, it doesn't appear in the Asia or Australia catalogs...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Devil, in your area the outlets that the transformer would plug into are different then the outlets on the transformer for the 120 volts. Therefore no danger of plugging into the wrong outlet.

G


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

well, actually, G, outlets/sockets are made here to accept just about any style plug... pins, blades, blades where one side is wider than the other, ground, no ground. That includes the outlets on the step up/down transformers they sell here. They do this because there isn't a specific domestic market, like in the US or wherever. Here we get things from europe, china, the US, japan, australia, and so the plugs/outlets are designed to take (almost) anything anytime. Voltage is the users problem!

I have in the past fried a printer for forgetting that it only works on 120v, and just plugging it in (without even turning on) was enough to see it suffer a smokey death!
Gotta keep your wits about you here! 

That's why I worry a little bit using the step-down transformer.... one forgetful moment and it gets costly.


----------

